# Variador de frecuencia controlado por un sensor analogico



## guerk (Sep 27, 2016)

Tengo un proyecto en mi trabajo buscan regular la velocidad de un motor trifasico. Estoy buscando una opcion de regular la velocidad del motor por medio de un driver que lo controla un sensor analogico. quiero saber si e posible.

espero me puedan ayuda. ...


----------



## cargamsoft (Sep 27, 2016)

En la mayoría de las marcas y modelos de VFD claro que es posible, pero definitivamente faltan mas datos...


----------



## ruben90 (Sep 27, 2016)

El LM2917N convierte una señal analógica o digital a frecuencia. Pero usted necesita un controlador de ángulo de fase. Como es trifásico, y las señales estan desfasadas, el control es algo más complejo que uno monofásico o bifásico, pero no imposible. Algo así:


----------



## ecotronico (Sep 28, 2016)

Hola a todos.

guerk:

Creo que lo que buscas ya existe en el mercado....
Existe un montón de fabricantes de Variadores de Frecuencia.
La mayoría ya incluye control PID incorporado: le das una referencia de velocidad y realimentas un sensor analógico (4-20mA, 0-10V, etc). Sería equivalente a un "driver" controlado por sensor analógico.

Si deseas más ayuda debes aportar más datos:

¿Tensón del motor, corriente / potencia, frecuencia?
¿Aplicación? (bombeamiento, etc.0
¿Cuál es el sensor? ¿Qué mide?

Mientras más información, más ayuda te podrán ofrecer en el foro.

Tambíen te sugiero que uses el buscador.
Por ejemplo, yo busqué por: variador de frecuencia PID
Algunos resultados:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/variador-frecuencia-ls-80434/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/control-pid-presion-constante-vfd-68134/


----------



## fen2006 (Sep 28, 2016)

que tipo de sensor quieres usar? la mayoría de lo variadores de frecuencia tiene esa opción.


----------



## capitanp (Sep 28, 2016)

ruben90 dijo:


> El LM2917N convierte una señal analógica o digital a frecuencia. Pero usted necesita un controlador de ángulo de fase. Como es trifásico, y las señales estan desfasadas, el control es algo más complejo que uno monofásico o bifásico, pero no imposible. Algo así:
> 
> https://youtu.be/rdQKfGc9C_s



No ruben90 la variación de velocidad de un motor trifasico no se logra correctamente con el control del angulo de fase, sino variando la frecuencia en estos casos mediante PWM

saludos


----------

